# Uber increased rates/driver pay in San Diego and Los Angeles



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

San Diego now is at $1.16 per mile. Since I've been driving since '14 my after Uber fees are $0.928
Los Angeles now at $0.96 per mile before Uber fees (ridiculous anyways if you ask me)

So increase was only 6 cents but hey that's like ~ 5%raise isn't it ?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

That reminds of some uber drivers I know in Cedar Rapids Iowa who are happy that uber upped the rates from .70 /mile to .85/mile thinking that was generous. Not realizing that it was originaly $2/mile then reduced to 1.20/mile then down to .70/mile. Anyways thanks for the post. Even at 1.76/$2/mile or around there, it would still be cheaper then traditional cab companies.


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Base fare of 0.00. Yikes.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Wait ... that's how much the pax pays.
How much does the driver get?


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

7Miles said:


> San Diego now is at $1.16 per mile. Since I've been driving since '14 my after Uber fees are $0.928
> Los Angeles now at $0.96 per mile before Uber fees (ridiculous anyways if you ask me)
> 
> So increase was only 6 cents but hey that's like ~ 5%raise isn't it ?


Yea except that nothing you posted adds up to $.06, let alone any increase at all.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

the increase was to promote drivers to get that new insurance being offered. I thought it would only give you the higher rate if you opted into that insurance but found out they started charging pax more which means you didnt need the insurance. So I opted back out and took the extra 5 cents per mile i get now. they are basically charing pax more to help you pay for the insurance that gives a kick back of the money to uber for using their unneccessary insurance


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber new motto, IF YOU CAN'T DAZZLE THEM WITH BRILLIANCE, THEN BAFFLE THEM WITH B.S.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

chitown73 said:


> Yea except that nothing you posted adds up to $.06, let alone any increase at all.


Before was $1.10 for San Diego and $0.90 for LA.
Now it's $1.16 for San Diego and $0.96 for LA.
They raised it by $0.06 per mile

Also, my after Uber fees pay was $0.88 per mile , now it's $0.928 ($1.16 - 20%=$0.928)

I remember people were complaining about Uber not having tipping option and later complaining ABOUT tipping option .

Hey, any improvement I welcome very much.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Matty760 said:


> the increase was to promote drivers to get that new insurance being offered. I thought it would only give you the higher rate if you opted into that insurance but found out they started charging pax more which means you didnt need the insurance. So I opted back out and took the extra 5 cents per mile i get now. they are basically charing pax more to help you pay for the insurance that gives a kick back of the money to uber for using their unneccessary insurance


thats what they did over here


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Does the new insurance cover anything?
I’ve been in an accident with a pax who later lawyered up . So I know accidents do happen and I need either a recorder or good insurance.
Unfortunately someone stole my dash cam and I my wife would be against buying a new one. But if insurance offered by Uber is good, I might sign up.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Does the new insurance cover anything?
> I've been in an accident with a pax who later lawyered up . So I know accidents do happen and I need either a recorder or good insurance.
> Unfortunately someone stole my dash cam and I my wife would be against buying a new one. But if insurance offered by Uber is good, I might sign up.


To be honest I didn't read anything but opted in lol, from what I understand its kind of like Aflac and is in addition to james river in the event of an accident. I think it costs 3 or 4 cents a mile, which on a daily or weekly basis does nothing for me, so I just took the insurance.

the 6 cents is before commission, so theortically it is free insurance, or you can take th 6 cents per mile raise


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

7Miles said:


> Before was $1.10 for San Diego and $0.90 for LA.
> Now it's $1.16 for San Diego and $0.96 for LA.
> They raised it by $0.06 per mile
> 
> ...


Well I'm sure Uber loves drivers such as yourself. They f*ck you over every chance they get, cut drivers rates while steadily increasing their cut and then throw you a couple pennies and you can't wait to share your big increase. Lmfao


----------

